# light cycle?



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

what light cycle is recomended for a fish tank? i have a 40 gallon tank with live plants and a couple of fish. right now im running the floresent lights 24 hours. should i be running it 12-12 or 24 hours? should the tank have a "Dark" period? thanks!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Read this post about lighting with plants, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34862/ if you keep the lights going all the time you will have major algae issues plus it will probably stress the fish.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

24 hours is a definate no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 10- 12 hours is a good time, fish need a night time and dawn to!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

well the other night i thought i would turn off the aquarium light when i went to bed but as soon as i turned around i heard some splashing around. when i turned to lok it was my silverdollar jumping around like he was wanting to jump out of the tank! i havent finished my plexiglass lid yet and i didnt want him to escape so i turned the light back on and he calmed down like normal.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Hes probably unaccustomed to it being completely dark, try keeping a bright light on in the room and turn the tank light off, the a couple hours later turn the bright light off and turn a dimmer one on, then a couple hours later see if he is good with the complete darkness.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It's already been said in this thread, but...you are heading for real problems if you leave the tank light on 24/7.

The plants cannot possibly find sufficient nutrients to balance that much light, and algae will take over and be a real mess. Not to mention the plants cannot last under constant light anyway.

The fish will be severely stressed without a period of darkness to rest. Outbreaks of ich are common, caused by stress from the light.

As was mentioned, there must be light in the room when the tank light comes on and goes out; either daylight or artificial room lights. A period of about 20-30 minutes before/after is sufficient. This prevents the sudden shock of light/no light, which causes the reaction you describe.

And a fish tank should be covered; many fish will jump if frightened or startled, plus water evaporates (and gets into the walls and ceiling of the room just like in bathrooms without ventilation) and dust and whatever gets into the water. And it is harder to maintain a warm temperature on cold days, so the heater is working harder and may give out.


----------

